# Best 1AA Light Under $20?



## JNieporte (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm looking to buy four of the same light; they'll be back-up lights for a group. I would really like something nice like Novatac or Fenix, but remember I have to buy four of them. For this reason, I've limited my budget to $20 each, and that includes shipping. I'm 100% set on the single AA format, as AAs are extremely easy to find and I'll just load the lights initially with energizer Lithiums. Clicky is necessary; no twisties. I'd like a pretty even throw-to-flood ratio. Below are the single AA lights that I own that fit this criteria; please let me know if there's something else I should be looking at.

Energizer 1-Watt





This costs about $15 at my local Target and comes with an alkaline cell. 35 lumens, pocket clip, more throw than flood. I like this, but I'd like something that's brighter.

Brinkmann Armormax AA
Image here... http://i.pgcdn.com/pi/75/80/57/758057975_640.jpg

Cost is around $14 on-line, and that means around $19 including shipping. Comes with an alkaline. 53 lumens. I really like this light, and it would be perfect if it had a "low" mode added in.

Leatherman Monarch 400
At Amazon... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HRF7QG/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Cost is $23 on-line, and even with free shipping over $25, I think that's too much. The light is nice, but it's 45 lumens and a tad bulky in the head.

Romisen RC-G2 II NW
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-231/Romisen-RC-dsh-G2-II-NW/Detail

$20 ($29 including shipping) each on-line. 105 OTF lumens, XP-G R4 LED. This is a thrower for one AA, but it's a tad expensive if buying multiples. 

CityCat AA:
Three modes, 110 lumens on high. This light would be perfect if it weren't extremely smooth.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gilfner (Jul 24, 2011)

I have been EDC'ing a Life Gear 1AA for a while now (close to a year). 80 lumens, one mode (full on/off), Tough so far, bit of a thrower, smooth reflector, rubber grip sleave. Here's a thread on it: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?230096-Life-Gear-lights

I paid ~$30 for it, but I see it on EBAY for ~$20 (Item# 160575633297). 
Here it is on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8Q9EI/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Got a Zebralight SC51 on the way, so the Life Gear will go into a backup role for me.


----------



## think2x (Jul 24, 2011)

This one is in your budget. It's the older emitter but I bought one for a friend and he ABSOLUTELY LOVES it.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have the Brinkmann Armormax AA. The beam is fantastic. And it will throw quite a good distance for such a small light. 

But, mine has not been completely reliable. I think that has something to do with either the reverse clickie or the spring in the tailcap. If it wasn't for that, I would highly recommend picking one up..


----------



## maskman (Jul 24, 2011)

JNieporte said:


> Romisen RC-G2 II NW
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-231/Romisen-RC-dsh-G2-II-NW/Detail
> 
> $20 ($29 including shipping) each on-line. 105 OTF lumens, XP-G R4 LED. This is a thrower for one AA, but it's a tad expensive if buying multiples.


 
This is the one I give as a gift quite often. You probably want to recalculate your figures. First use the CPF discount code and get the initial cost down. Then add all four lights to the shopping cart and enter your zip code. Next hit the "update" tab and you should find that shipping for all four lights is way less than a bag of chips. The end result is you will be under $20 per light.


----------



## rmteo (Jul 24, 2011)

I have given away many 10's of these http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Smallsun-ZY-A29-8-3-mode-1x-AA-Flood-to-Throw

1xAA, about 110-120 lumens (they claim 150), 3 modes, flood-to-throw focusing, <$7 each for 3+ (shipping included) - bottom light in picture.


----------



## ncbill (Jul 25, 2011)

Anything this cheap with a moon mode?


----------



## cistallus (Jul 25, 2011)

iTP A2 EOS (for OP; for ncbill: not that I know of)


----------



## archwizard (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi All. I'm also looking to buy an affordable single-AA cree led light. l need one that will give me preferably 3 modes: high above 100 lumens, mid 60 lumens and low around 10. What would you recommend for around the same $20 excl. shipping?

If I use the low mode for reading a map or a book, what output would be most suitable? 10 lumens or higher?

Thanks for any answer to my noob questions.


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 25, 2011)

rmteo said:


> I have given away many 10's of these http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Smallsun-ZY-A29-8-3-mode-1x-AA-Flood-to-Throw
> 
> 1xAA, about 110-120 lumens (they claim 150), 3 modes, flood-to-throw focusing, <$7 each for 3+ (shipping included) - bottom light in picture.



You give me one?
Well, trade for a few at least...


----------



## rmteo (Jul 25, 2011)

I can sell you 4 for less than half your budget ($28 for 4 lights + $6 for USPS Priority Mail, total $34). PM if interested. Here is a link to the light http://www.dealextreme.com/p/small-...-zoom-convex-lens-led-flashlight-1-x-aa-90635


----------



## qwertyydude (Jul 25, 2011)

My favorite is my Uniquefire G10. It uses the newer brighter XP-G R5 led. Makes for a nice smooth beam, has decent throw, but is definitely geared more for close to middle distance with a hotspot about twice as big as an XP-G P60 module.

The really nice thing is dual tailcap o-ring seals. Once you give it the standard once over teardown and rebuild necessary for all Chinese lights, it's rock solid reliable and 100% waterproof. Tested it for a half hour on submerged in a cup of water, zero water intrusion. Nice thing too is on a 14500 it's insanely bright, overall light output as much as any XP-G light out there, but gets hot pretty fast since it's so small.

Best of all only about $13 on DX.


----------



## Tanglefoot (Jul 25, 2011)

+1 for Romisen RC-G2 in any variety from Shiningbeam. Fast service, great light. 

I have the Sipik SK68 and really like that as well. I'm just tickled what that light does for $9.20.


----------



## skyfire (Jul 25, 2011)

got my Icon Link on sale for $19.99.

well worth that price.


----------



## Norm (Jul 25, 2011)

Best 1AA Light Under $20?, Sounds like it belongs in Budget lights, moved - Norm


----------



## roopeseta (Aug 2, 2011)

I suggest: Ultrafire MCU-C7 R5

Works with 123 or AA. It comes with extension tube. 3 modes, high, low and blink. It is very bright and I have it. Brighter than fenix p1d q5. Claims 280 lumen on max.


----------



## gcbryan (Aug 3, 2011)

If the OP is still looking for a light do a Google search both for image and sales info for Ultrafire BJO8A.

I got it for $16 with free shipping and it shipped from the US for I got it in 4 days. Single AA/14500 one mode (I think there are multi-modes available) uses XR-E so throws well comes with a light OP reflector. It has a screw in brass pill so should be good for heat dissipation, It easy to take apart if you want to modify it in any way.

It's easy to replace the switch and I changed the reverse clicky out to a forward clicky using one of the Romisen $2 models.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.dorcy.com/p-423-41-4261-alumina-40-lumen-led-flashlight.aspx


----------



## trooplewis (Aug 4, 2011)

Another vote for the Uniquefire G10, and the Ultrafire U20 also works. Both use the R5 emitter. THe U20 can also use 14500 batteries, but not the G10.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 4, 2011)

The Romisen RC-G2 with the xp-g isn't as much a thrower as the old xr-e one is.
You can get 1 cool-white Black, 1 cool-white Gray, 1 neutral-white Black, 1 neutral-white Gray, just so everybody remembers which one is theirs.

or 5 of the old neutral xr-e for you $80 price constraint.


----------



## M3TAL_L0RD (Aug 6, 2011)

trooplewis said:


> Another vote for the Uniquefire G10, and the Ultrafire U20 also works. Both use the R5 emitter. THe U20 can also use 14500 batteries, but not the G10.


 One mode G10 can handle 14500, but 14500 will burn driver of multimode G10.


----------



## how2 (Aug 6, 2011)

*I think you should go for the XTAR WK25(xre led) $19.99 including shipping if your a BLF members the offer may still be available for the old version. The new version you can set what modes you want. You should be able to get that at the same price including shipping. I have this light and is of high quality and very bright, worth the money.

Or you can get the Xtar WK30(xpe led) which can also take 14500 battery. It was available for $19.99 including shipping, now it is $15.96.

Both lights were available at promotional price of $20 including shipping for BLF members. All you have to do is become a member and then email serena, to see if you can get it at the lower prices including shipping.*


----------



## stangster (Aug 18, 2011)

M3TAL_L0RD said:


> trooplewis said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for the Uniquefire G10, and the Ultrafire U20 also works. Both use the R5 emitter. THe U20 can also use 14500 batteries, but not the G10.
> ...


 
My G10 1-mode is righteous with a 14500! It's great with a nimh too.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 19, 2011)

Romisen RC-29 II. Adjustable flood-to-throw over a huge range; forward clickie; available for just under $20 with a CPF discount from Goinggear, or just under $21 with a CPF discount from Shiningbeam. The newer versions use an XP-G and have more lumens, but I prefer the older XR-E version, which is still availabe in a Q3-5C tint (warm) tint from Goinggear.


----------



## Tanglefoot (Aug 20, 2011)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Romisen RC-29 II. Adjustable flood-to-throw over a huge range; forward clickie; available for just under $20 with a CPF discount from Goinggear, or just under $21 with a CPF discount from Shiningbeam. The newer versions use an XP-G and have more lumens, but I prefer the older XR-E version, which is still availabe in a Q3-5C tint (warm) tint from Goinggear.



I picked up an RC-29 II in neutral tint two weeks ago. I love that light, adjustable flood to throw and the tint is awesome. Never realized how important tint is until I saw the difference. Highly recommend the RC-29 II!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Akoray K-106 from DX.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm speaking up here just because I've given so many away as gifts, they are ALWAYS appreciated, and one has yet to break...

I'm speaking of the ~$14 Stainless Ultrafire C3 of course! Solidly built, nice looking - and the pill and reflector are usually a straight swap for similar lights. I bought my dad a P4 version back in like 2006, and every year I mod it for him by swapping out the pill with something new... Last year it was a R2 single mode from that Uniquefire light (you know the one) and this year it will probably be an XP-G R5 unless I can find an XM-l on a similar pill... and it's easy to replace the switch with a McClicky...


----------



## edcarc (Aug 24, 2011)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I've heard good things about the Akoray K-106 from DX.


 
+1 

I had one and gifted it away. Went looking for a replacement and ended up ordering it again from DX - waiting for it to arrive.

Good emergency light, good hotspot with spill and throw. I thought the strobe function was useless until someone pointed out the self defence possibilities that would seem possibly effective. Hope I never have to use the strobe.


----------

